# My Hometown Was Struck By A Tornado



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My hometown was hit by a tornado last night. Luckily, my parents and my son's family are all okay. (I reside 3 hours away from my hometown.) I still haven't been able to get a hold of my parents. They still don't have power, landline, nor cell phone service. I watched film footage on The Weather Channel last night. I was just in tears. This is a small community of approx. 1,200 residents. Many residents are retired and elderly. Here's a video of the destruction:
Video: Mapleton residents' reactions

Here's another article:
http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/...h-as-60-percent-of-town-damaged-or-destroyed/

Edited to add: My small hometown looks like a war zone now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzi - I'm so sorry. It's just devastating looking at the stills even more than the video. I don't know how people weren't killed but thank god they weren't and that your family is safe. Sending prayers to them and all that live in your hometown.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Suzi. What a terrible thing to happen. I am praying for you and your mom and dad.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this Suzi  I hope your family is safe and sound, please take good care!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry that your family has to go through this tragedy. Praise God that no one was killed! I will keep your family and your home town in my prayers as they go through the recovery and rebuilding process. Seeing the marks of the rescue teams on the homes brought back memories for me. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh suzi this is terrible . thank god ur family is ok . hope you get to talk to your family soon. im praying.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Suzi, I am so sorry. It is amazing that there were not fatalities but its so sad that many people lost their homes and everythign that they had. I hope you get in touch with your family soon and in the meantime my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's really sad. Seeing all the devastation. I'm glad your family is safe and sound, Suzi.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Suzi, I am so sorry. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Suzi, so sorry your family had to go through that. Thank God no one was hurt I'll be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and prayers. :grouphug: 

Well, you can't tell from the videos, but, my hometown was a very small, quiet, quaint, and charming town. Everyone knows everyone. Nobody locks their doors. Children can play safely outdoors past dark in the summer time. When visiting there, it's like going back into the 50's era. I feel like I'm in a 'Leave It To Beaver' episode. I'm so thankful nobody was killed. I've been glued to a Facebook page set up that is feeding in live updated info and pics constantly. Nobody is allowed into the town yet. 

I should clarify that my son and his family are safe. They built a new home on my father's land about 2 yrs ago. It's located about 5 miles from where the actual tornado hit. However, my parent's live on the outskirts of the town on our family farm, about 1 mile from the worst devastation where buildings were completely leveled to the ground. My parent's are fine. I wish I could talk to them though! Their house is fine. But, I'm not sure if they had any property damage on their grain bins, building site, etc. My son told me that my dad heard a "freight train coming" and knew to get to the basement. 





sophie said:


> I am so sorry that your family has to go through this tragedy. Praise God that no one was killed! I will keep your family and your home town in my prayers as they go through the recovery and rebuilding process. Seeing the marks of the rescue teams on the homes brought back memories for me. Hugs,
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda. What happened? 

Here's another photo:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: Holy Cow! I can't believe the worst injury was a broken leg!! What a mess!!!! Man, like that man in the video said...where do you start to clean up the whole town? Thank goodness your family is safe.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry your family is going through this and thankful that everyone is safe!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm glad your Family is ok. How horrible for everyone.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Suzi:smcry: just to think how many lives were changed in just a few minutes, so many dreams crushed. Thank you Lord for protecting all the people who live in this small town.
I'm so grateful to God for his protection over your dear family. I'm sure they will have alot to share with you. 
I'll remember all of you in my prayers


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Suzi.....so glad to hear that all the family is safe! It is sooo scary and I saw video on the news of your hometown. They are calling for very severe weather tonight in NC.......last week when it came through in the middle of the night, it did a lot of damage with straight line winds. There were baseball size hail in Gastonia and ruined so many car windows and damaged their cars extensively. So glad your family has a basement to get to. Please let us know what your family says about their experience when this happened. So thankful all were okay!!!:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you again for all your prayers. I'm planning to go back and give them a hand. Dianne- be careful and stay safe! Here are some more photos coming into Facebook of the devastation. This is IN TOWN....a row of houses used to be here in all of these locations. The last photo has an actual 2 story house under the debris. I still haven't been able to get in contact with my parents.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any news on your parents and how they are coping Suzi---thinking of you all & holding you in prayer!:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Any news on your parents and how they are coping Suzi---thinking of you all & holding you in prayer!:wub:


Thank you Sandi for your concern. I still haven't been able to contact my parents via phone. But, I can contact my son and his family. My son told me they are doing just fine.  Just would be nice to talk to my mom! I just made a post about men. lol My son is so vague on everything....no details at all. Men.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh wow! I cannot believe there were no fatalities, the property damage is astounding. Hope you get ahold of your parents soon! The not knowing has to be the hardest part. Is everybody accounted for?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh wow! I cannot believe there were no fatalities, the property damage is astounding. Hope you get ahold of your parents soon! The not knowing has to be the hardest part. Is everybody accounted for?


My parent's are fine. But, I think I just want to hear my mother's voice. Yes, I think everyone is accounted for.....some minor injuries was all that was reported. I guess they had a 20 minute warning to get to their basements. Oh my gosh! I forgot to mention.....one man's four wheel drive full sized pick up truck was picked up and blown down INTO his basement! Scary. They were in the next room over in the basement!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It always seems like such an impossible task to clean up from these disasters. But, as with everything else, one day at a time and one board at a time and things are accomplished. I am so happy to hear that your entire family is safe and I hope that you are able to visit them soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzi - I did hear about it and see some pictures of the tornado itself on the national news last night. It was huge!!! I hope you get to talk to your mom soon. I know what you mean about just hearing her voice. And of course guys don't exactly converse or give details. I'm keeping you all in my prayers. 

And I know that freight train sound. Once went thru a tornado when I was a child upstate and it's so loud and then sucks the air out of where you are. :w00t: A few years ago (2003) when I lived in Vermont for a year, one was headed for our house in Vermont. We don't have a basement :blink: since the house is on a slab. I took my son to the center of the house downstairs and had us both put our ski helmets on and crouched under covers. Luckily the mountain between Bennington and our area stopped it in its tracks. We must have looked absurd but it was all I could think of doing. My DH was working in NYC so had no idea.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How sad. Such a devasting event. But glad that your parents and son and family are OK. THINGS can be replaced -- but people can't. I know that everyone must be heardbroken. Sending lots of prayers for the town and their residents.

(Suzi -- BTW -- love the new siggy pic of Josey. I was just thinking that I hadn't seen a pic of her in a while and then -- there she was.  )


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Suzi, I am just now seeing this. I am so sorry to hear that huge tornado was in your hometown. I saw the pictures on the news and it was such a massive tornado. It is a miracle that there were no fatalities!! I'm so glad to hear your family is safe and hope you get to talk with your Mom very soon!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow so much devastation Im so sorry for everone effected.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Checking in for an update - and praying that you've been able to speak with your parents. Hugs,


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thankfully you're family is OK, and no one was killed. It's all very scary. We had flooding from Hurrican igor last fall, a similar situation with several small communities affected. Things like this are so shocking and sad for all of those who lost their homes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in for word from mom. :mellow:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

That tornado has been on the news day and night here in Ma! I hope by now you have heard from your family. It must be sureal to you in some ways. I can't even imagine... Thankgod they are safe.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

SEnding prayers and thoughts to all!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Suzi, just stopping by again to say I saw Mapleton was on CNN today.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I talked to my mom, I talked to my mom, I talked to my mom! :aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili: Did I tell you, I talked to my mom?! :chili:


LOL I just spoke with her. My parents are fine. They are almost 80, so, I worry about them. All the photos of destruction I showed here in this thread are only about one mile from their place! Well, the tornado went up and over them. Their place does not have any damage at all! The tornado also touched down and took out buildings just about 1/2 mile to their south also. But, they are okay and so is their property! Wow, it's a miracle. Thank the Lord! My son said the same thing....he and his family and property are fine. But, the tornado did touch down just over the hill from him, too. Praise God! Also, our church is in perfect condition, but, complete devastation all around it. It takes your breath away. So, thank you everyone for your concern and prayers! :grouphug:






Snowbody said:


> Suzi - I did hear about it and see some pictures of the tornado itself on the national news last night. It was huge!!! I hope you get to talk to your mom soon. I know what you mean about just hearing her voice. And of course guys don't exactly converse or give details. I'm keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> And I know that freight train sound. Once went thru a tornado when I was a child upstate and it's so loud and then sucks the air out of where you are. :w00t: A few years ago (2003) when I lived in Vermont for a year, one was headed for our house in Vermont. We don't have a basement :blink: since the house is on a slab. I took my son to the center of the house downstairs and had us both put our ski helmets on and crouched under covers. Luckily the mountain between Bennington and our area stopped it in its tracks. We must have looked absurd but it was all I could think of doing. My DH was working in NYC so had no idea.


Oh my gosh, Sue! That's so scary! You were so smart and quick thinking on your feet to get on those helmets. I'm so glad that mountain was there!



Lacie's Mom said:


> How sad. Such a devasting event. But glad that your parents and son and family are OK. THINGS can be replaced -- but people can't. I know that everyone must be heardbroken. Sending lots of prayers for the town and their residents.
> 
> (Suzi -- BTW -- love the new siggy pic of Josey. I was just thinking that I hadn't seen a pic of her in a while and then -- there she was.  )


Thank you Lynn. 



Maglily said:


> Thankfully you're family is OK, and no one was killed. It's all very scary. We had flooding from Hurrican igor last fall, a similar situation with several small communities affected. Things like this are so shocking and sad for all of those who lost their homes.


I'm so sorry. I remember hearing about hurricane Igor on the news. That was terrible.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzi - I'm so relieved that you talked to your mom...you must feel so much better just hearing her voice. It sounds like what we see often...devastation and then you see a building standing untouched, and then more devastation. Who knows why it happens that way but thank God it did. I can imagine that they feel happy that they are fine but also a little guilty just because of all that happened around them. Let us know if there's anything we can do to help. I'm hoping that help is on the way and that lives will be put together again. But of course, the important thing is no loss of life. We're holding the community in our hearts and prayers.:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Maisie and Me said:


> That tornado has been on the news day and night here in Ma! I hope by now you have heard from your family. It must be sureal to you in some ways. I can't even imagine... Thankgod they are safe.


It really was. I think it's the first video I posted in this thread....just made me cry for the residents there. Many are over 70 years old. My thoughts and prayers are with all the residents coping there. I plan to go back tomorrow and help out.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Suzi - I'm so relieved that you talked to your mom...you must feel so much better just hearing her voice. It sounds like what we see often...devastation and then you see a building standing untouched, and then more devastation. Who knows why it happens that way but thank God it did. I can imagine that they feel happy that they are fine but also a little guilty just because of all that happened around them. Let us know if there's anything we can do to help. I'm hoping that help is on the way and that lives will be put together again. But of course, the important thing is no loss of life. We're holding the community in our hearts and prayers.:wub:


Thank you so much, Sue. 

The newer homes/residential neighborhoods didn't have as much damage. There is a part of town with great poverty. That part of town was completely destroyed. They didn't have insurance and their homes weren't assessed at much value before the Tornado. I feel terrible for them. They won't have the money to rebuild. I don't know what will happen there. Donations are being taken at the local bank.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is so sad that the poorer people lost everything........and with this budget crunch with the government, can they expect any help at all? It has always bothered me that some of the rich and famous movie stars that give so much away to other countries and we need so much to help for our people here in the USA. I hope and pray they find shelter.....very sad.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just now seeing this. My Dad grew up in a very tiny town in Iowa that sounds very similar to Mapleton. I'm so sorry for the people of that town but so thankful there were only minor injuries. And wow....truly a miracle that the tornado picked up when it got to your families places. I'm so glad you got to talk to your Mom. I know how I would be if I couldn't talk to my parents after something like that.


----------

